# best deal on 100watt panels?



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Anyone have a good source for 100w panels. Looking for one possible two depending on the price. Prices are ALL over the place, $155 TO $600... for just the panels. 

Gary


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

sunelec.com has panels for under $1 per watt


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

bbbuddy said:


> sunelec.com has panels for under $1 per watt


Thanks for the tip... I have looked at them, but they have some 4-10 panel min orders... Only need a single panel..


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

How about 145w for $120, min order of 2?

Solar Panels - Lowest Solar Panel Prices

first line as of tonight, dmsolar.com 

Michael


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

artificer said:


> How about 145w for $120, min order of 2?
> 
> Solar Panels - Lowest Solar Panel Prices
> 
> ...


I take a look thanks.


----------



## Pritch (Feb 21, 2009)

Costco has 100W panels that are $249 delivered. Costco - Grape Solar High-Efficiency 100 Watt Off-Grid Monocrystalline PV Solar Panel


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Gary, Good words are coming down the wire about; www.HeliosPhotovoltaic Co.ltd

Some respected designers/installers I know are putting their faith in Helios . . .so thats good enough reason for me.

No they may not be the cheapest . . But

They are made in Millwauke WI . . . hoooray . . 

Any issues are far easier to resolve in WI than china...............

I linked on to another name posted above and found the moduales ONLY contained 32 cells instead of the usual 36.
That means of course lower voltage output . . . Not at all good if your doing a 12v system to charge batterys.
Many many years ago a PV company came out with 32 cell moduales and called them "self regulating"
(meaning that the voltage could NOT go high enough to "over charge" a battery.)

They didn't go over well at all.
That Co. quickly quit making them.....(32 cell)

the jurry is still out on all the china clones flooding the market...........




Bottom line cheaper is Not allways the better deal.........


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jim-mi said:


> Gary, Good words are coming down the wire about; www.HeliosPhotovoltaic Co.ltd
> 
> Some respected designers/installers I know are putting their faith in Helios . . .so thats good enough reason for me.
> 
> ...


Your link does not work. Googled and the closest to it is Helios Photovoltaic Co., Ltd.

Would like to check out the ones you mentioned


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

po boy, You got the right one.........

That is the Co. I am refering to.

Looks like quality stuff............


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jim,

Those are made in China. ??


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Helios Photovoltaic Co., Ltd.
Unit 3A,86 West Wujin Avenue, Wujin Hi-tech Industrial Zone,213164, Changzhou, Jiangsu Province, P. R. of China


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Ok . . .using 'start page' I type in ; Helios Photovoltaic Milwaukee WI

I found no info as to where the crystal's are grown (mono the better ones)
Perhaps the moduales are only "assembled" in WI (from crystals grown else where) . . .don't know. 
At least some of it is USA people/labor/etc. . .a step in the right direction.....

And I can UPS a damaged panel to WI far easier than to china.......


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Then, you are talking about these folks: Helios Solar Works Solar Module Home Page

Solar Powered Startup - ASME


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes those be the folks.........
When I typed in Helios there were many links . . . No I did not click on all of them . . . just enough to know that they are assembled in WI.
And in this read-through Of course they want to sell you on using their product for a complete system . . . . .And today oh so many of these systems are getting pretty darn large.

Which may not be the intent of Gary's post . . . .some one looking for only one or two modules........


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I pulled the trigger on an order from DMsolar. Two 145 watt panels shipped to Wisconsin for $340, or $1.17/watt. 1/3 of the cost is shipping. We'll see how they turn out.

Michael


----------

